# Crear desde cero altavoz Bluetooth con parlantes reciclados y 18650



## b3rto (Nov 19, 2016)

Hola a todos,

Es mi primer post en este foro y espero no equivocarme, por favor no sean duros conmigo.


Tengo un circuito montado como muestra la fotografía para un amplificador de audio Bluetooth.






¿Cómo podría integrar en este circuito un jack 3,5 hembra para permitir la entrada de audio por cable también, además del Bluetooth...? 

No sé si preferiría un interruptor para modificar la entrada o que ambas funcionaran simultaneas, estoy un poco perdido.

Agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda.

Saludos,

B3rto.

EDIT:

Uso un amplificador PAM8403 con potenciómetro incluido.
Y un recargador de batería identico al de la foto, por micro USB.
El receptor bluetooth tb es un pincho USB pero desmontado para usar su circuito.
Cualquier info que necesiteis para ayudarme decidme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2016)

RIN y LIN del AMPLIFIER , podés poner una llave doble inversora.


----------



## b3rto (Nov 20, 2016)

¿Podrias explicar que es una llave doble inversora?

Te refieres a un interruptor que conmute ambos cables de audio, dejando la masa unida?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2016)

Se refiere a un conmutador de dos circuitos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2016)

El interruptor debe tener 6 patas , aqui te dejo unos ejemplos :

















Las dos patas del medio las conectás a RIN y LIN del AMPLIFIER . dos patas de un extremo ahora irán a los cables naranja y verde que vienen del Bluetooth , y las dos del otro extremo a tu jack 3,5 hembra.

La masa del Bluetooth y del cable del jack irán juntas a GND

Muy lindo el montaje 

Saludos !


----------



## b3rto (Nov 20, 2016)

Gracias mil DOSMETROS por la explicación extendida!!

A ver si puedo encontrarlo en la tienda local si no ya lo buscaré online.

Saludos y de nuevo gracias por la ayuda.
 
b3rto


----------



## b3rto (Dic 4, 2016)

Hola a todos,

Gracias de nuevo DOSMETROS, ya encontré el interruptor que necesitaba para conmutar jack y bluetooth.

Necesito saber como poner el interruptor de la foto para que también apague el sistema
o usar un interuptor de 3 posiciones encendido y apagado.

Estaba pensando en poner otro igual para apagar el sistema completamente en vez de ese en la foto que puse que no es mia pero fue mi referente al hacer las soldaduras y quiero apagar el ampli y el bluetooth a la vez, de la salida negativa o tierra del circuito con MicroUsb recargador de pila.

Puede alguien explicarme como hacer esto?


----------



## Bleny (Dic 4, 2016)

Otra opción seria que al conectar un jack desconecte el Bluetooth seria mas cómodo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2016)

Mejor dos interruptores , que uno solo que haga todo


----------



## Bleny (Dic 4, 2016)

Asín seria como yo pondría el apagado para cargar, con un interruptor doble, aunque también valdría uno simple en el positivo.


----------



## b3rto (Dic 4, 2016)

Funcionaría esto?


Poner el interruptor cortando tierra en paralelo con los dos aparatos a apagar bluetooth y ampli

Y abajo el interruptor de 6 patas 2 posiciones para cambiar de bluetooth a jack?


----------



## Bleny (Dic 5, 2016)

Si que funcionaria,pero yo apagaría por el positivo mas que por el negativo .


----------



## mikel8 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola amigos!
Lo primero de todo pedir disculpas si no he abierto el tema en el apartado adecuado, pero como principiante que soy, aquí lo dejo.
El caso es que en su dia me construí un altavoz Bluetooth. Muy facil y sencillo. El esquema es el siguiente.



Pero con el paso de los días descubrí algún fallo. Además me gustaría incluir algunas mejoras o extras digamos. Lo tengo mas o menos todo claro, pero al no ser un experto de la electrónica, me gustaría resolver algunas dudas o otro posibles fallos que se escapen de mis conocimientos.

El primer problema del altavoz es que, cuando la batería se agotaba, el reproductor se apagaba, pero no el amplificador, lo que hacia que los altavoces "parpadeasen" (un sonido). Para ello, tengo pensado coger la energía para el amplificador del puerto usb del reproductor mp3, así si el reproductor se apaga también lo hará el amplificador, eliminando el problema. ¿sería esto correcto?

También tengo pensado añadir un circuito BOST elevador de potencia a los 5V para alimentar el circuito amplificador.

Ademas me gustaría añadirle dos altavoces más, un total de 4. Pero nose muy bien como hacerlo con la información que he podido encontrar en internet... La situación es la siguiente: el reproductor mp3 tiene un volumen máximo de 50 y el actual altavoz empieza a distorsionar de 30 para arriba.
- ¿Aprovecho esto para añadir los 2 nuevos altavoces conectándolos en serie dos a dos?
- ¿Conecto en paralelo los dos nuevos altavoces?
- ¿O conecto en paralelo dos circuitos amplificadores, y a cada uno de estos sus dos altavoces?

Y por último, quiero utilizar 6 pilas 18650 de batería. Para aumentar la carga puedo conectar de alguna manera 2 o 3 circutos cargadores de baterías (como el de la imagen).

Eso es todo amigos. Espero sus respuestas y gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorger (Sep 22, 2017)

Lo primero que se me ocurre sería montar un comparador con una etapa de potencia a la salida y que ésta provea la alimentación al amplificador. De esa manera cuando la batería baje de un umbral específico, el comparador cortaría la alimentación del amplificador.

No creo que utilizar la alimentación del usb sea buena idea.. esos solo aportan 500mA como mucho. Y ese amplificador demanda en torno a 1A a máxima potencia sin distorsión.

Sobre eso, dices que a volumen 30 ya comienza a distorsionar.. a qué tensión alimentas el amplificador en esa situación? porque si es a 3.7V lo veo normal. De poco o nada te iva a servir conectar mas altavoces para sumar impedancias. Es el límite con esa tensión de alimentación. También es probable que el modulo MP3 pueda dar una señal de audio superior a la admitida por el amplificador antes de que éste empiece a recortar, y por eso veas que "ya solo a 30" distorsione. Primero entra la distorsión armónica, y mas arriba empieza a recortar. 
Ese amplificador, el PAM8403, con una tensión de alimentación de 5V (nunca pases de ahí) la potencia real sin distorsión armónica apreciable es de 2.4W por canal a 4Ω. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## mikel8 (Sep 22, 2017)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta amigo. Como ya dije soy desconocido en la materia asi que volveré a preguntar.

- Podrías ponerme aqui algún enlace a youtube sobre el comparador del que hablas?

- En un vídeo, vi como alguien incluía en circuito elevador de potencia (BOST) el cual alimentaba el amplificador PAM. Pero tengo entendido que este circuito también entrega 500Ma.

- Como dices esta alimentado a 3.7V pero no creo que estando a 5V, el modulo mp3 soportase tanto volumen, y esta frase no la entiendo: "Ese amplificador, el PAM8403, con una tensión de alimentación de 5V (nunca pases de ahí) la potencia real sin distorsión armónica apreciable es de 2.4W por canal a 4Ω" ¿Podrias explicarla un poco más?.

- ¿Cual es la posible solución entonces, para utilizar 4 altavoces (de 3 W-4Ωcada uno, por cierto)


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 22, 2017)

usa otro modulo amplificador, coloca resistencias entre los L-R out del modulo hacia los amp L-R inp. para que alimentes los 4 parlantes pero con 2 modulos, no te conviene forzar esos smd, mejor usa dos modulos, el comparador lo haces con un op amp. busca comparador con op amp. agregas un transistor switching a la alimentacion de los amps, y lo del boost hay algunos de 2A, seria cuestion de que buscases un poco mas,y lo de las baterias ese cargador es para una sola celda, lo que puedes hacer es poner 2 o tres con un switch de 3 polos para escojer que bateria cargar nada mas cuidado con los cortocircuitos y no olvides que el modulo cargador debe estar desconectado mientras las baterias se usan en el circuito funcionando o buscar modulos hay algunos que cargan de a 2 celdas incluso de 3 celdas, pero tendrias que buscar no olvides revisar bien conexiones para evitar quemar algo


----------



## mikel8 (Oct 8, 2017)

Amigo podrías volver a repetir pero de una manera mas entendible para alguien que no entiende de la materia? no entendi eso de las resistencias.

Y una pregunta, ¿si alimento desde el usb del reproductor (que aporte 500 mA) a un bost de 2A, este mantendría los 2A o solo los 500 mA que es capaz de proporcionar?

Mi idea es hacer un reproductor mp3 que se escuche con 4 parlantes alimentado por 6 celdas de 3.7V, que tambien sirvan del bateria externa para cargar moviles por ejemplo.

Buscando por youtube no encuentro nada de lo que busco. Los reproducotres que hacen de 4 parlantes utilizan fuentes de 12V pero yo eso no busco. Si me pueden propociornar enlaces de videos de como alguien hace esto les estaría agradecido. 

Un saludo y gracias amigos


----------



## Viejo Yil (Oct 21, 2017)

Buenas, estoy armando una bocina pequeña con: 
Un módulo bluetooth 2.0 (No entro en detalle de esta etapa porque el problema es con las bocinas)
Un amplificador estéreo PAM8403 de 3W por línea
2 bocinas de rango completo de 5W 4Ohms
Alimentada por un batería de litio 18650 de 3.7v a 5800mAh. 
Para cargar la batería estoy usando un módulo de carga extraído de un power bank, desconozco el modelo.
Jack 3.5mm para conectar un reproductor.

El problema es que al probar el sonido, las bocinas se escuchan bien a bajo volumen, al subir el volumen del reproductor al máximo, el sonido se corta mucho y no se escucha bien a menos que alimente al amplificador con un voltaje mayor (5v suministrados por una fuente DC regulada).

Intenté solucionarlo conectando los pines de salida del módulo de carga, que entregan 5V a la entrada del amplificador, lo cual funcionó y las bocinas sonaron bien... Por 10 segundos. La batería se descargó de manera inmediata, me pasa con cualquiera de las baterías de litio que he utilizado para probar el circuito.

Mis dudas son: ¿Por qué suenan tan mal a máximo volumen al alimentarlas con los 3.7 V de la batería? 
¿Tiene algo que ver que las bocinas sean de 5W cuando el amplificador da 3W por línea? 
Estoy pensando en cambiar el módulo de carga que utilizo actualmente por un TP4056, pero ese me dará una salida de 3.7V y no de 5 como el que uso actualmente, por lo tanto:
¿Necesito otras bocinas? o ¿cómo puedo alimentar el amplificador con el módulo de carga actual (5V salida) sin que las baterías mueran en pocos segundos? ¿Debería conectar más de una en paralelo?

Muchas gracias de antemano, adjunto fotografía del circuito y el diagrama que estoy utilizando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2017)

O le falta tensión o le falta corriente , así que primero medí la variación de la tensión de la pila a alto volumen.

¿ Cual es la tensión de alimentación recomendada-especificada para cada uno de esos módulos ?


----------



## Viejo Yil (Oct 21, 2017)

Con un volumen moderado consume 0.5 A. La batería es de 5800mAh por lo tanto debería aguantar, al menos más de los 5 segundos que tarda en atenuarse el sonido. He visto videos de cómo hacen bocinas similares y nunca presentan este problema que yo tengo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2017)

No mediste el voltaje de la pìla bajo maximo volumen cómo te pedí !


----------



## Viejo Yil (Oct 22, 2017)

Al fin tuve tiempo de seguir probando...
La pila marca 4V cuando está a volumen máximo. Por pasar a travez del elevador de voltaje del módulo de carga, al amplificador le llegan 5V...
Probé conectando la batería directamente al amplificador, sin el módulo de carga. Resultó que de esta forma el sonido se escucha de manera correcta sin cortarse. La pila marcaba apenas 3.97V a máximo volumen y a la entrada del amplificador marcaba 3.88V
Pero el punto del proyecto no es conectar la batería así nada más, quiero que sea recargable, quizás el módulo de carga está defectuoso? Sino, no entiendo la razón de que al conectarlo a través de este, el sonido se corte


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 23, 2017)

en teoria esas baterias chinas no son de mas de 1800 mah, sera que esta defectuosa porque si se corta solo con la bateria o con el boost dc entonces supone que uno de los dos esta mal o la  bateria o el boost dc revisalos


----------



## Viejo Yil (Oct 24, 2017)

DownBabylon dijo:


> en teoria esas baterias chinas no son de mas de 1800 mah, sera que esta defectuosa porque si se corta solo con la bateria o con el boost dc entonces supone que uno de los dos esta mal o la  bateria o el boost dc revisalos



En efecto, probé con otro módulo cargador y esta vez el sonido en las bocinas salía sin problemas. Muchas gracias a ambos!!


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 24, 2017)

Si tenés una 18650 que dice 5800MaH debe ser falsa y seguro no soporta ni esos 0.5A. No existen 18650 de más de 2.6Ah


----------



## facha2343 (Abr 29, 2018)

Estuve buscando en Internet vario circuitos para poder hacer mi propio parlante portátil con bluetooth, pero lo único que encontré son amplificadores para parlantes de 500w , que no tenían bluetooth y no eran potriles. Estoy buscando un amplificador sencillo para 2 o 3 parlantes de unos 25w ,50w y que sea alimentado con una batería. Soy nuevo en lo que es la electrónica entiendo poco del tema y me gustaría que me ayuden a diseñar alguno. E visto que algunos circuitos tiene potenciometros para el volumen , el bass, stereo y botones para mutear.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Para eso tenes que postear donde se trata amplificadores Clase D, allí hay varios esquemas de distinta potencia que te pueden servir.
Un amplificador de unos 25W puede necesitar una fuente de unos 50V para 8 ohm y unos 24 para 4 ohms.
Para unos 50W necesitas unos 36-40V  en 4 ohm y unos 72 en 8ohms, te lo comento por lo de tu idea de que sea portatil, que tipo de bateria querias utilizar?

Por ejemplo por aquí
Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N


----------



## mostrin (Abr 29, 2018)

Busca el tpa 3118 es barato y buena potencia :Ideal para alimentarlo con bateria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Si lo querés resuelto con Bluetooth y todo , aquí los tenés :

Tpa3116 2.1 Amplificador Dig. 100w+50w+50w Subwoofer Itytarg - $ 1.500,00


----------



## facha2343 (Abr 29, 2018)

Gracias por la ayuda de todos. En especial a DOSMETROS por el link .


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 1, 2018)

Muy buenas a todos, muchas veces entro por aquí merodeando en busca de información y me he decidido a entrar en la comunidad porque veo mucho conocimiento y yo necesito bastante ayuda por mi falta de experiencia y conocimientos.... 
Tengo un proyecto en mente y más o menos el diseño base pero me falta la ayuda para lograr el objetivo final sin cargarme nada y con resultados positivos, os cuento :

Tengo varios parlantes por ahí que deseo reciclar y me he decidido por hacer uno o varios equipos de sonido Bluetooth, para ello he comprado un par de receptores, y un amplificador de 15wx2... 
Tengo unos parlantes de pc con su amplificador y quisiera usarlos para el equipo y también tengo una caja de 5.1 de pc sin uso y desarmada para aprovechar el integrado y parlantes... 
El woffer me sorprende que es de sólo 15w creo y los dos parlantes de equipo de audio también sin uso de 60w RMS con medio muy pequeño y Twitter piezoelectrico.... 
Mi idea es hacer algo que suene bien para poder usarlo en casa y me gustaría poder hacer algo con el equipo de 5.1 pero reutilizar la pxb como 2.1...
Se puede hacer algo de eso o no es viable?... 

En cuanto pueda os voy pasando fotos del material pero dejadme deciros que en mi afán de simulación de Diógenes me puse a reciclar todo componente posible y tengo miles de resistencias, condensadores electrolíticos, poliester y demás electrónica de lo cual también os pasaré fotos.... 

Aparte de viable también he pensado la posibilidad de hacer yo un ampli (o dos...) con lo que tengo rescatado porque seguro que algún amplificador tengo suelto por ahí entre mosfets y demás "multipatas".... 

Si alguien quiere ir aportando consejos o ideas o preguntas que lo haga mientras recopilo fotos e información sobre el material... 
Y mil gracias de antemano por la ayuda prestada! 😉

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 1, 2018

Más cosas... 
Las 18650, caja del 5.1 etc etc etc... 
Por ahí creo leer que tengo un TDA8944J con un sello que parece de "filips" (por no decir la marca que ahora no se si se puede o no...) 
Las dos cajas de los altavoces de 60w y el circuito de la 5.1...
Y más material en cajistas y maletin de plástico donde hay electrolíticos de múltiples tipos, disipadores, led's etc.... 
Se me había ocurrido incluso añadir la placa base de un minilaptop a iris con Android 2.1 y usarlo para reproducir música y vídeos pero no tengo ni idea de cómo actualizar el sistema para que abra YouTube y demás, pero me haría mucha ilusión meterles la pantalla o reciclarla en algún equipo... 
Hasta tengo teclado y ratón inalambricos con receptor cascado que creo podré reparar y usarlo, pero sin un irle una placa que me deje ver videos en la Red lo veo complicado... 

Que os parece? 
Aparte de que tengo un diogenes de cuidado jajajajaja

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 1, 2018

Y más cosas...


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 1, 2018)

pues de  mi parte te puedo decir que si es para ti, vale la pena la inversion ya que gastaras mas de lo que pagarias por un comercial, o al menos eso aplica aca donde vivo, tienes que tener las ideas mas concretas, cuantas bocinas tienes y de cuanta capacidad es cada una(ohmios, watts,etc) si lo que quieres hacer es un cajon para acoplarlas todas a un solo sistema o usar cajones e interconectarlos entre si, potencia de salida,,que amplificadores deseas reutilizar, fuente de poder, etc, yo personalmente eh construido muchos proyectos asi, y pues son un gusto para uno como hobbista, es una cosa personal, necesitaras herramienta basica,paciencia y leer un poco de teoria, venga que es lo que quieres desarrolar?


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 1, 2018)

En el integrado pones que es TE2025B de ST, supongo que será el amplificador... Porque no se sobre el tema... 😅

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 1, 2018



DownBabylon dijo:


> pues de  mi parte te puedo decir que si es para ti, vale la pena la inversion ya que gastaras mas de lo que pagarias por un comercial, o al menos eso aplica aca donde vivo, tienes que tener las ideas mas concretas, cuantas bocinas tienes y de cuanta capacidad es cada una(ohmios, watts,etc) si lo que quieres hacer es un cajon para acoplarlas todas a un solo sistema o usar cajones e interconectarlos entre si, potencia de salida,,que amplificadores deseas reutilizar, fuente de poder, etc, yo personalmente eh construido muchos proyectos asi, y pues son un gusto para uno como hobbista, es una cosa personal, necesitaras herramienta basica,paciencia y leer un poco de teoria, venga que es lo que quieres desarrolar?


Bueno, creo que lo he comentado más o menos pero te lo explico mejor... 
Tengo esos parlantes (2) de 60w 6ohm con sus respectivos medios y Twitters pieza eléctricos que también se ven en las fotos, parlantes más pequeños de unas 3", los satélites del 5.1, creo que también 4 parlantes de 2" que no recuerdo ohm ni W.... 
Los integrados de los parlantes de pc que van con entrada de 9v CA y en la, salida del puente de diodos me daba cerca de 14vcc o algo así, el integrado del 5.1 que quiero usarlo como dos canales... 
Por cierto, 2.1 significa 2 canales y un subwoofer compartido y 2.0 dos canales simples? 🤔

En fin, todo eso, mucho material en plan componentes y quisiera alimentarlo con las baterías 18650 y puede ser que también ponga el trafo de 10v del 5.1 y si hago uno más pequeño pues sólo batería... 
El caso es poder usar esos subwoofers grandes para sacar buena calidad de sonido aprovechando lo que tengo y eso en gastos es mínimo ya que sólo he gastado en los sistemas de Bluetooth, así que con los circuitos que tengo y resto de componentes creo que hay material suficiente para hacer dos o tres.... 
Hasta puedo reciclar las cajas para hacerlo.... 

Había pensado en comprar algún radiador pasivo para aumentar la calidad de sonido pero creo que podría hacer uno yo mismo o intentarlo, o también usar un sistema que he encontrado por el foro donde el subwoofer se coloca a un lado y en el contrario la salida de aire pero sin radiador....


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 2, 2018)

Bueno pues he estado realizando unas pruebas de sonido con una placa de los parlantes de pc y no he conseguido resultado positivo.... 
¿Cómo se puede usar un sólo subwoofer con los dos canales sin romper el estéreo? 
Lo he intentado con unos diodos reciclados de un puente pero no lo he conseguido y rompo el estéreo y claro, no quiero un sonido mono.... 
Alguien sabe cómo lo puedo hacer???


----------



## Emis (Jul 2, 2018)

Hola, probaste con dos resistores? Empieza probando talvez 1K por resistor hasta 10K


----------



## nbey40 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Bueno pues he estado realizando unas pruebas de sonido con una placa de los parlantes de pc y no he conseguido resultado positivo....
> ¿Cómo se puede usar un sólo subwoofer con los dos canales sin romper el estéreo?
> Lo he intentado con unos diodos reciclados de un puente pero no lo he conseguido y rompo el estéreo y claro, no quiero un sonido mono....
> Alguien sabe cómo lo puedo hacer???


Hola admiro tu valentía y se que lo haces por orgullo propio o tener algo especial felicitaciones respecto a subwoofer lo quieres discreto resistencias de 47k o si quieres algo más elaborado un crosover para subwoofer con i te grado lm324 o cualquier operacional de voltaje simple y cuidado con esas baterías son altamente explosivas si no las cargas como debes no pases sustos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede usar un sólo subwoofer con los dos canales sin romper el estéreo?


Tenés que usar un xover activo, que sume ambos canales (L+R) y que la salida la corte a menos de 120 Hz, ya que a o debajo de esa frecuencia hay muy poco efecto stereo grabado.
Fijate *este tema*, el filtro activo del subwoofer es la "parte de abajo" del esquema (*este archivo*)


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 2, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Hola, probaste con dos resistores? Empieza probando talvez 1K por resistor hasta 10K


Pero eso evitará que rompa el estéreo y no pase a mono? Es lo que no quiero que suceda...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 2, 2018



nbey40 dijo:


> Hola admiro tu valentía y se que lo haces por orgullo propio o tener algo especial felicitaciones respecto a subwoofer lo quieres discreto resistencias de 47k o si quieres algo más elaborado un crosover para subwoofer con i te grado lm324 o cualquier operacional de voltaje simple y cuidado con esas baterías son altamente explosivas si no las cargas como debes no pases sustos


Muchas gracias por el apoyo! Sí, es por orgullo y porque sé que es posible hacerlo.... 
Pues probaré lo de las resistencias a ver que tal y con integrados ni idea... Tengo que repasar a ver que encuentro por ahí en lo reciclado... 
Yo pensaba que con algún diodo podría evitar el paso de señal para que no sonará el estéreo en mono pero no lo he conseguido... 
Probaré resistencia a ver.... 
Gracias!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 2, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenés que usar un xover activo, que sume ambos canales (L+R) y que la salida la corte a menos de 120 Hz, ya que a o debajo de esa frecuencia hay muy poco efecto stereo grabado.
> Fijate *este tema*, el filtro activo del subwoofer es la "parte de abajo" del esquema (*este archivo*)


Muchas gracias por el esquema! 
Yo tengo la placa del 5.1 que quiero usar como 2.1 para sacar el máximo provecho de ella, pero al tener los dos parlantes de 60w creo que uno sería suficiente para hacer una cajista grande...  No se si unir los canales izquierdos y derechos en dos y el woffer directo porque ya lo tiene... 
Pero con unos pequeñitos y el ovalado que hacía de central del 5.1 podría hacer algo con buen sonido pequeño, por eso quiero usar el ovalado como woffer sin romper el estéreo..... 
En cuanto pueda paso fotos.... 
Muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## Emis (Jul 2, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Pero eso evitará que rompa el estéreo y no pase a mono? Es lo que no quiero que suceda...



Ahora sí que no lo tengo claro eso, si vas a usar un subwoofer está bien que se sumen ambos canales

Como bien dijo el Dr. Zoidberg con ese diagrama andaría más que perfecto, otra opción sería aumentar el sistema y hacerlo 2.2 **


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 2, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Ahora sí que no lo tengo claro eso, si vas a usar un subwoofer está bien que se sumen ambos canales
> 
> Como bien dijo el Dr. Zoidberg con ese diagrama andaría más que perfecto, otra opción sería aumentar el sistema y hacerlo 2.2 **


No lo entiendes?.... 😉 
No quiero sonido mono, quiero sonido estéreo pero usando un parlante a modo de subwoofer y por eso no tengo problema con la placa del 5.1 pero sí con la de los parlantes de pc porque es una 2.0, si uno los dos al ovalado del satélite central no suena mal pero solo un canal y claro, quiero sumar el otro y hacerlo 2.1
Cuestiones... 
Como filtro el paso para que no se unan los dos canales y den sonido mono? 
Tengo mucho componente suelto y he probado con unos diodos pero no ha funcionado, creo que eran 504 o algo así.... 
Vaaale, ya se ya se, demasiado grande para eso, pero bajo mi poco conocimiento he pensado que poniendolo permitiría la entrada al parlante pero no la, salida hacia el otro canal.... 
Hace unos años que empecé a estudiar por libre un poco del tema pero ahora entre trabajo y niños y demás es imposible que pueda tener un rato largo sin un "papiiiii".... 😅


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 3, 2018)

Buenas tardes gente!
He encontrado un par de resistencias de 47K para el woofer o subwoofer... Cómo las pongo? Una en cada positivo?
Eso no romperá el audio en estéreo? Las líneas tienen cada una un electrolítico de 2,2uf y 50v en el neutro y luego la fase invertida... Modifico algo? Por cierto, mirando en la bolsa de componentes he encontrado un 1308... El de la foto... Lo puedo aprovechar? Cómo?


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 3, 2018)

Ese TDA es un amplificador para auriculares, no pasa los 80mW


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 3, 2018)

Sí, eso acabo de ver... Gracias por la información, voy a seguir buscando a ver lo que encuentro... Muchas gracias Agustínw!
Bueno pues acabo de encontrar un TDA8944J... Estoy mirando el datasheet a ver si encuentro algo y me aclaro jajajaj
Y un TE2025B...


----------



## sergiot (Jul 4, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> No lo entiendes?.... 😉
> No quiero sonido mono, quiero sonido estéreo pero usando un parlante a modo de subwoofer y por eso no tengo problema con la placa del 5.1 pero sí con la de los parlantes de pc porque es una 2.0, si uno los dos al ovalado del satélite central no suena mal pero solo un canal y claro, quiero sumar el otro y hacerlo 2.1
> Cuestiones...
> Como filtro el paso para que no se unan los dos canales y den sonido mono?
> ...



Los subwoffer tienen sonido mono, no hay estereo, las conexiones son usando las señales activas de ambos canales, a esas frecuencias no existe el efecto estereofonico, por esa misma razón los subwoofer se colocan en cualquier rincon de la sala sin tanta importancia como los delanteros FR y FL


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 4, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Los subwoffer tienen sonido mono, no hay estereo, las conexiones son usando las señales activas de ambos canales, a esas frecuencias no existe el efecto estereofonico, por esa misma razón los subwoofer se colocan en cualquier rincon de la sala sin tanta importancia como los delanteros FR y FL


Entonces si uno los canales da igual si rompe el estéreo? 
Pues no se porque me gustaría mantener el estéreo ya que lo usaría para ver películas y escuchar música y no me gusta el sonido mono fónico... 
De momento lo dejaré para el 5.1 usándolo como 2.1....
Hay algún problema en unir las salidas FL y FR y RL RR?


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 4, 2018)

Fijate como son los esquemas de filtros activos de subwoofer, ahí vas a ver como hacen para unir ambos canales


----------



## sergiot (Jul 4, 2018)

Sinceramente, vas a tener que leer y leer todo lo relacionado al audio activo y pasivo, y mucho mas tambien.

Hay mucho info en el foro que te servirá de ayuda.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 4, 2018)

Agustinw dijo:


> Fijate como son los esquemas de filtros activos de subwoofer, ahí vas a ver como hacen para unir ambos canales


El problema es que no se gran cosa y me cuesta entenderlo... Yo no pasé de las resistencias...
De todos modos intentaré como siempre buscar y entender antes de preguntar...



sergiot dijo:


> Sinceramente, vas a tener que leer y leer todo lo relacionado al audio activo y pasivo, y mucho mas tambien.
> Hay mucho info en el foro que te servirá de ayuda.


 
Lo voy haciendo pero por mis bajos conocimientos es por lo que pregunto... Si me dicen el como yo me busco la forma de conseguirlo, no pretendo que me lo den todo hecho, solo intento conseguir lo que no encuentro aunque sea mucho para vosotros y os parezca que lo pido todo hecho.... Por eso agradezco tanto la ayuda que me dais🤗


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

Te aconsejo empezar de a poco , podrias comenzar por hacer andar ésta plaqueta con dos parlantes y las pilas :


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te aconsejo empezar de a poco , podrias comenzar por hacer andar ésta plaqueta con dos parlantes y las pilas :


Precisamente DOSMETROS es lo que voy a hacer... Estoy perforando a lo picapiedra una tabla para poner dos medios y dos Tweeters, pero estaba pensando en hacer un radiador para mejorar la calidad del sonido... 
Tengo tela de goma de butilo y creo que podría hacer uno rectangular... 
Lo se, parámetros de trabajo equivalentes a los medio/woffer para correcta sonoridad... 

¿O no? 😕


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

Por ahora no , sólo le pondrás un capacitor de 1 uF NO POLARIZADO entre positivo del tweeter y positivo del parlante


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por ahora no , sólo le pondrás un capacitor de 1 uF NO POLARIZADO entre positivo del tweeter y positivo del parlante


Yes sir!!! 🤚👮🤣🤣🤣🤣
Pues en cuanto lo tenga subo video... Mientras tanto iré reportando avances.... 

Le hago salida de aire o lo dejo hermético? 
El circuito anda con trafo de 9vac y en la salida del puente de diodos me daba creo que unos 14vdc, no se si, habrá algún punto de menos voltaje para alimentarlo o no... 

De momento Le pondré 3 18650 de 2200 o 2250mAh que son las que he reciclado de las baterías de los portátiles... 

Gracias de nuevo 😉


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Le hago salida de aire o lo dejo hermético?



Date el gusto de probar , siempre le podés tapar el agujero con algo bonito jajaja


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Date el gusto de probar , siempre le podés tapar el agujero con algo bonito jajaja


🍏 Ni de _broma_ !
A ver si luego resulta ser bueno y me denuncian por plagio 🤣🤣🤣🤣

Bueno pues de momento vamos avanzando...


----------



## sergiot (Jul 5, 2018)

Una pregunta, ese conjunto de parlantes forman parte de un balfe central? ojo que los mas chicos son abiertos y en el bafle cerrado el aire en movimiento te va a mover el cono cuando no deberia.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 5, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Una pregunta, ese conjunto de parlantes forman parte de un balfe central? ojo que los mas chicos son abiertos y en el bafle cerrado el aire en movimiento te va a mover el cono cuando no deberia.


 
No, la teoría es que serán así, dos Tweeters y dos mediowoffers, ahora falta probarlos sin canal de aire y luego con canal de aire y dependiendo de como suenen lo dejaré o intentaré hacer un radiador pasivo...



sergiot dijo:


> ojo que los mas chicos son abiertos



Qué quiere decir que son abiertos?
Yo los veo iguales Sergiot.... 🤔


----------



## sergiot (Jul 5, 2018)

Quiere decir que la carcaza trasera está abierta, esos que decis que son tweeter no me parece que sean, son mas rango medio. 






Esto es un parlante rango medio con la carcaza cerrada, si esta abierta y comprate el recinto con el woofer, el movimiento del aire del woofer mueve el cono del rango medio, eso genera una sonido desastroso ya que ensucia mucho el sonido original.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 5, 2018)

Ah vale! Pues sí, son abiertos... 
Los saqué de un hilo musical portable... 
Los aislo para que tengan un sonido limpio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2018)

Los de campana cerrada quedan así , a esos poneles un capacitor serie de 2 uF NO POLARIZADO.

Luego el bafle te convendrá dividirlo internamente cómo si fueran dos bafles pegados para mantener el estereo.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 5, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los de campana cerrada quedan así , a esos poneles un capacitor serie de 2 uF NO POLARIZADO.
> 
> Luego el bafle te convendrá dividirlo internamente cómo si fueran dos bafles pegados para mantener el estereo.


Ya he buscado de 1uf, lo cambio por 2uf o 2,2uf?

A qué te refieres con lo de dividirlo? Sólo voy a probar con esos dos de momento... 
Pero no entiendo lo de dividirlo el subwoofer...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2018)

Probalos porque cómo ese parlante es mas de medios podría andar mejor con 2 o 2,2 uF

El sub podría ser un bafle único o podría estar dividido , o sea que lo podrias usar de sub en un 2.1 o lo podrías usar en un estereo que tiene los canales separados


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 5, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probalos porque cómo ese parlante es mas de medios podría andar mejor con 2 o 2,2 uF
> 
> El sub podría ser un bafle único o podría estar dividido , o sea que lo podrias usar de sub en un 2.1 o lo podrías usar en un estereo que tiene los canales separados


Vale vale, ahora lo capto.... 
Lo que quisiera es poder hacer el potente separando el subwoofer sin perder el estéreo... 
Puedo usar los dos grandes para uno o uno solo y hacer dos ya que creo que tengo por ahí algún amplificador... Lo que saqué del estéreo destripado....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2018)

Por eso te digo , con la caja dividida y sacando los cables por separado podrías usarlo en estereo , en la PC por ejemplo , y luego juntar los cables y usarlo de sub


----------



## sergiot (Jul 5, 2018)

Al dividir el bafle como te dice dosmetro evitas que un parlante interfiera con el otro.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por eso te digo , con la caja dividida y sacando los cables por separado podrías usarlo en estereo , en la PC por ejemplo , y luego juntar los cables y usarlo de sub


Pues todo sea probarlo pero sabiendo que se puede mantener el estéreo y haciéndolo que sea 2.1 me gustaría hacerlo así.... 
Es una duda que me ha perturbado y más que turbado desde siempre.....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 6, 2018



sergiot dijo:


> Al dividir el bafle como te dice dosmetro evitas que un parlante interfiera con el otro.


Si pero quiero poder hacerlo bien hecho... 
Y no matar el sonido claro, adoro la buena música y no la imagino en mono.... Le pondré un Jack de tres y medio para auriculares o usaré unos parlantes de esos pequeños para unos auriculares jajajaja


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2018)

Creo que no estás entendiendo nada de lo que te dije.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 6, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Creo que no estás entendiendo nada de lo que te dije.


Es posible... Ya lo he dicho que soy muy parco en el tema y la forma familiar de hablar las cosas a mi me pueden liar bastante aunque no lo parezca.... No es que sea bobo ni tonto pero bueno, también me sucede por cierto problema....
Si no te molesta me lo puedes explicar en modo dummie por favor? 😅

Éste circuito entiendo que hace lo que yo quiero, verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2018)

En las grabaciones estereo , los graves bajos (bombos y demás) están mayormente grabados en mono , ¿ Por que ? Porque los grabes necesitan de mucha potencia respecto de los agudos (flautas) y entonces los canalizan por ambos amplificadores y ambos parlantes.

Ésto no es absoluto , he escuchado grabaciones de un "duelo" de voces por un canal y bombos por el otro.

Cuando lo utilices en estereo los woofers esos , además de lo sub y los bajos profundos estarán emitiendo una parte de los medios bajos y entonces , cómo esos si son estereo , si no divides el bafle , el aire interior hará una mezcla de canales.

El circuito parece ser un filtro pasivo (no tiene ni transistores ni integrados) para un 2.1 (estereo con subwoofer)


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El circuito parece ser un filtro pasivo (no tiene ni transistores ni integrados) para un 2.1 (estereo con subwoofer)



Efectivamente... : "CONVERSOR DE ESTEREO A 2.1 PASIVO. Éste es un simple circuito pasivo que permite pasar de estereo a 2.1 canal , se adapta a un amplificador y se puede tener 2 bocinas satélites  y uno de bajo (2.1)."

Yo el tema de dividirlo me parece bien pero es simplemente porque tengo tres subwoofers, el del 5.1 y los dos de 6" (creo) de 60w+medios de 60w... Entonces si con el 5.1 unido canales para hacer un 2.1 saco buen equipo para el que trae el 5.1 que es de 15w necesito hacer algo en condiciones.... También he pensado en usar dos circuitos de los pequeños, uno para 2.0 y otro para el subwoofer.... El consumo no se va a incrementar más que unos miliwatios porque uno da sonido de medios y Tweeters y el otro sólo subwoofer....


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2018)

Para que se entienda lo que te estoy diciende, y en cierta forma dosmetro tambien, imaginemos un balfe con dos parlantes comunes, no importa tamaño ni potencia ni nada, solo tenemos dos parlantes, de esos dos parlantes, uno solo será conectado al amplificador, cuando ese parlante suene, el otro que no tiene conexión electrica tambien sonará, eso es porque aire que mueve el parlante activo, mueve el cono del parlante desconectado, y ese parlante que etsa desconectado, se conecta tambien, con su divisor y como como se debe, tambien se va a mover y peor aun, se genera una distorsión al sonido final, es por eso que tienen que tener sus compartimientos individuales, o el armazón del parlante cerrado como te mostré en la primer foto.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 6, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Para que se entienda lo que te estoy diciende, y en cierta forma dosmetro tambien, imaginemos un balfe con dos parlantes comunes, no importa tamaño ni potencia ni nada, solo tenemos dos parlantes, de esos dos parlantes, uno solo será conectado al amplificador, cuando ese parlante suene, el otro que no tiene conexión electrica tambien sonará, eso es porque aire que mueve el parlante activo, mueve el cono del parlante desconectado, y ese parlante que etsa desconectado, se conecta tambien, con su divisor y como como se debe, tambien se va a mover y peor aun, se genera una distorsión al sonido final, es por eso que tienen que tener sus compartimientos individuales, o el armazón del parlante cerrado como te mostré en la primer foto.


Acabáramos!... Me estáis hablando de conectar solowun parlante y el otro dejarlo sin conectar para usarlo como radiador pasivo!!!
,ahora sí lo entiendo.....
Por eso yo al principio decía lo del radiador pasivo, para usar un sólo subwoofer con los dos canales, pero si puedo hacerlo usando un sólo canal para el subwoofer y no es necesario conectarlo a los dos canales entonces no hay problema!
Porque no sufrirá el canal que tenga el subwoofer más que el otro por alimentar el subwoofer, no?
Yo lo que he visto hacer es poner uno de los dos invertido, de esa manera cuando golpean los dos lo que hacen es no resonarse el uno al otro porque los dos mueven el aire en un mismo sentido...


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2018)

Vas a usar esa madera asi??






osea, esto sería el frente de uno de los bafles?


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 6, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Vas a usar esa madera asi??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay dios que tú tampoco has entendido lo, que quiero hacer.... 🤗🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Noooo... Con eso intento hacer uno mínimo, algo pequeñito, el HiFi lo voy a hacer usando los dos cajones de los bafles unidos.... 
Los que hay justo debajo en esta foto...


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2018)

Hasta acá llegué, mañana todo como va y despues hablamos...


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 6, 2018)

Ok..

Bueno, el cajón está cási listo, no lo voy a dejar rematado hasta no tenerlo claro pero no suena nada mal al aire así que imagino que cerrado será mucho mejor... 
He aislado los Tweeters con su cajón propio  y los medios que hacen de woffer también no tienen ni apertura ni nada, en caso de que suenen mal abriré unos orificios para la salida de aire a ver si mejora la calidad del sonido.... 
Ahora falta remate de electrónica...


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 10, 2018)

Bueno pues tras las pruebas el sonido es bueno, lo malo es que le falta el subwoofer, pero para música a medio volumen y ver peliculas seguro es suficiente.... 
Ahora ya me ha llegado el amplio y la controladora Bluetooth para hacer algo más grande.... 
El ampli es de 15w+15w pero supongo que para los woffers de 60w que tengo será suficiente, verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Si, va a andar bien.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 10, 2018)

Ahora me falta meterles chicha pero no se cómo.... De qué manera podría hacerlo? Puedo separar canales sin romper estéreo y añadir el subwoofer o que hago? Es mi duda en éste pequeño... El grande tengo claro que lo haré 2.2, también he comprado dos almohadillas de 5" para hacer unos radiadores y aumentar la calidad del sonido en bajos...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si, va a andar bien.


Si encuentro los componentes del circuito para, hacerlo 2.1 que encontré lo tengo que colocar a la salida verdad? Controladora-ampli-2.1 y nada más? 
Porque entiendo que sólo hacen falta los electrolíticos para los Tweeters.... Y los medios no he de poner nada, o sí?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Ya tenés que hacer el circuito para el subwoofer !






Crear desde cero altavoz Bluetooth con parlantes reciclados y 18650


Lo podés hacer en una placa perforada y le soldas cables-alambres por debajo


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya tenés que hacer el circuito para el subwoofer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues voy a ver si tengo todos los condensadores de poliester y electrolíticos y me pongo a ello... 
Placas perforadas no tengo pero eso no es problema 😉


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 11, 2018)

Una duda @DOSMETROS los capacitor es según interpreto en la imagen son dos electrolíticos en la entrada y el resto son todos de poliester verdad? 
Es que no se si se puede poner de cualquier tipo o no, yo al verlos así en verde los interpreto de poliester, los verdes vamos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Los dos primeros son electrolíticos , los siguientes poliester , ojo que C2 es de 150 nF , el 1 quedó tapado por la k de R5


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los dos primeros son electrolíticos , los siguientes poliester , ojo que C2 es de 150 nF , el 1 quedó tapado por la k de R5


Si si, eso lo miré antes porque no me cuadraba mucho esa enorme diferencia y menos en dos líneas paralelas simétricas.... 

Lo único que dudo es si hace de amplificador o de filtro en medios y altos o no, es decir, filtra bajos para el subwoofer pero filtra también los medios y altos? 
O sea, poniendo un electrolítico en Tweeters estarán ya separados los medios?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Esperate , ésto maneja señal , o sea por ejemplo la salida de un MP3 o de un celular, y a su salida tenés que conectar tres amplificadores , dos chicos y uno mas grande para el subwoofer.

Deja pasar medios y agudos a las salidas R y L y los graves a la salida C

Lo del tweeter es aparte


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esperate , ésto maneja señal , o sea por ejemplo la salida de un MP3 o de un celular, y a su salida tenés que conectar tres amplificadores , dos chicos y uno mas grande para el subwoofer.
> 
> Deja pasar medios y agudos a las salidas R y L y los graves a la salida C
> 
> Lo del tweeter es aparte


Qué cómo cuándo donde??? 
Tres amplificadores? 😲
Le pondré dos, uno para medios y altos y otro solo para el subwoofer... 
Ya que tengo alguna Plaquita más del pc por ahí pongo dos y el consumo se reparte sin ser más alto.... 
Con tres amplias le tendría que poner una batería que para hacerlo portable tendría que ponerle ruedas y motor! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Le pondré dos, uno para medios y altos y otro solo para el subwoofer...


 
Medios y altos es estéreo , van dos  , subwoofer es mono.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medios y altos es estéreo , van dos  , subwoofer es mono.


Jajajaja... Siiii pero esas plaquitas son en estéreo 😜 así que una para sub y otra para medios y altos... O no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 11, 2018)

Lo único que no se la potencia de salida de las placas, solo que los parlantes eran de 1w, pero las probé con los del equipo de sonido antes de destriparlo y sonaba bien aunque algo justo.... 
Al meter dos placas aumentaré potencia y calidad? 
 Mientras no se distorsione el sonido a alto volumen no me importa pero....


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 12, 2018)

Bueno, de momento tengo ésto... 

2 electrolíticos de 1uF 50V
4 Resist. de 1K (marrón negro rojo y dorado) 
5 Resist. De 22K (rojo rojo naranja y dorado) 
Tres tipos distintos de capacitor es de 150nF tolerancia J
4 capacitor es azules de 68nF (683U)
4 capacitores DISTINTOS (arriba derecha), 3 iguales verdes (683J100) y un cuarto de 400v que pone 68n y creo ver una k al lado.... 

Con esto puedo hacerlo @DOSMETROS?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

Si 

Te falta uno de 150 nF


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si
> 
> Te falta uno de 150 nF


El problema es que no encuentro ninguno más.... 
Revisaré todo a fondo por si alguna placa tiene uno pero no se....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

Dos de 75 en paralelo es igual a 150


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dos de 75 en paralelo es igual a 150


No se lo que encontraré... 🤔
Yo lo miro a ver.... Gracias! 😜


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

También dos de 68 en paralelo . . .


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 12, 2018)

Podría usar pares de 68nF en lugar de 150? De los azules pequeños creo que tengo más.... Si cambio dos de 150nF por dos pares de 68nF en paralelo.... O no?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> También dos de 68 en paralelo . . .


Te me has adelantado jajajaja jajajaja....
Los pongo al principio? En la entrada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2018)

Cambiás UNO de 150 por DOS de 68 en paralelo

Es lo mismo dónde reemplaces los 150 por dos 68.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 12, 2018)

Una cosa... Dado que no entiendo de esto lo pregunto bajo mi ignorancia.... 
Podría usar solamente la línea central desde los electrolíticos hasta la salida sin hacer el resto y así sacar el canal de subwoofer?


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 13, 2018)

Quien quiere placas teniendo cable? Jajajaja 
Espero no haberme dejado nada... 🤔

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 13, 2018


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2018)

Armado "araña" , anda , sólo que podría zumbar un poco , después verás.

Cambiale el cable de entrada y salida de masa por negro


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armado "araña" , anda , sólo que podría zumbar un poco , después verás.
> 
> Cambiale el cable de entrada y salida de masa por negro


Y el zumbido se puede eliminar con algo?. .. 
Filtro? Bobina? Insecticida para matar al mosquito? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Y el zumbido se puede eliminar con algo?.



Plaqueta impresa de menores dimensiones 

Probalo a ver cómo anda !


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Plaqueta impresa de menores dimensiones
> 
> Probalo a ver cómo anda !


Qué lástima, y yo que quería hacerme una toalla de playa con el circuito.... 😢 

Placas no tengo, lo único que puedo hacer es resol dar reduciendo tamaño y usar varilla de acero galvanizado de 1,5mm...
Una placa con la varilla o cable pero sin cobre, no tengo nada más ni hay tiendas físicas de electrónica para comprar por aquí...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


Pues eso estoy diciendo yo, una plaquita simple!!!


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 14, 2018)

Bueno pues repasando lo que tengo por aquí en la chatarreria veo un par de LM833N, un, TDA8732,  un TDA8944J, un TDA1543, un An7591 y un TEA2025b que acabó de leer que se puede usar como ampli de altos... 
Con éstos bugs (bichos) puedo hacer un buen amplificador de audio en 2.1 yo mismo? 
Me da que sí pero necesito que vosotros los entendidos me lo confirmes y aclareis....


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 14, 2018)

Una costa @DOSMETROS,  si voy a poner dos placas amplificador as, una para woffwy otra para medios y Tweeters entonces para qué hacer el circuito 2.1 si las placas ya me lo van a hacer? 
Si pongo en mono una para el woffer a la otra no Le va a afectar verdad? 
Entonces no se si valdrá o no la pena hacerlo, sería como girar la casa para enroscar la 💡... 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> para qué hacer el circuito 2.1 si las placas ya me lo van a hacer?


 
Las placas eran un 2.1 ?


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 14, 2018)

el tea2025b lo podes usar para subwoofer en modo bridge


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 14, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las placas eran un 2.1 ?


Son dos placas 2.0 pero si van conectadas las dos entradas en estéreo y en la salida de una van medios y Tweeters y en la salida de la otra va el subwoofer entonces son independientes y no afectan al estéreo, no?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 14, 2018



DownBabylon dijo:


> el tea2025b lo podes usar para subwoofer en modo bridge


Eso que es? Soy totalmente parco en esto... 😅


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2018)

Con a placa estéreo mas chica alimentás los tweeters medios directamente sin capacitor en el tweeter, te tomás de las salidas R y L de tu "engendro" .

La placa estereo mas grande , le juntás las entradas y las conectás a la salida C de tu "engendro" y con cada salida alimentás un woofer. FIN


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 14, 2018)

Ups... 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con a placa estéreo mas chica alimentás los tweeters medios directamente sin capacitor en el tweeter, te tomás de las salidas R y L de tu "engendro" .
> 
> La placa estereo mas grande , le juntás las entradas y las conectás a la salida C de tu "engendro" y con cada salida alimentás un woofer. FIN


Ups.... Eso sonó a enfado....☹️🙈


----------



## Lolo71 (Jul 14, 2018)

ante todo saludos nanotronik.para nada e visto que el compañero a sido muy cortes, en tratar de ayudarte con tu proyecto a lo mejor la palabra engendro pudiera ser un poco fuerte. pero dado que tu preyecto casi  todo es reciclado se le puede denominar engendro o frankeisten dado la procedencia de tu material. y espero pronto disfrutes de tu proyecto.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 15, 2018)

Lolo71 dijo:


> ante todo saludos nanotronik.para nada e visto que el compañero a sido muy cortes, en tratar de ayudarte con tu proyecto a lo mejor la palabra engendro pudiera ser un poco fuerte. pero dado que tu preyecto casi  todo es reciclado se le puede denominar engendro o frankeisten dado la procedencia de tu material. y espero pronto disfrutes de tu proyecto.


Ya hombre ya, estaba siendo un poco sarcástico, no te preocupes por eso @Lolo71 😜
En mi caso reciclado porque aunque son materiales baratos en el caso de los altavoces son de un equipo nuevo sin apenas uso, los Bluetooth son comprados, el 5.1 también nuevo sin apenas uso, y luego todo el destripe que fui acumulando cuando empecé a practicar un poco antes cuando tenía algo de tiempo libre.... 
Mientras tanto no queme parlantes o Bluetooth yo iré probando a ver si me sale bien el tema.... 
En serio, no te preocupes por eso que se que no lo hizo, entiendo que lo que me dice es que lo haga y punto, después ya hablaremos de los resultados y mejoras posibles etc... 
Gracias por tu respuesta tocayo! 😉


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 15, 2018)

hola colega, pues como te mencionaba, esque tenes que tener mas claras las ideas, primero que amplis tienes y sus datasheets, necesitaras comprar componentes y placa fenolica perforada al menos y vuala, todo sera mas facil, es mejor que lo hagas practico asi es mas divertido y eficiente, venga haz una lista y compartela colega, que vas a construir y que tienes que funcione, saludos colega


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 16, 2018)

DownBabylon dijo:


> hola colega, pues como te mencionaba, esque tenes que tener mas claras las ideas, primero que amplis tienes y sus datasheets, necesitaras comprar componentes y placa fenolica perforada al menos y vuala, todo sera mas facil, es mejor que lo hagas practico asi es mas divertido y eficiente, venga haz una lista y compartela colega, que vas a construir y que tienes que funcione, saludos colega


Venga va colega, a la que pille un rato tranquilo y que pueda hago una lista completa de lo que tengo por ahí y la paso, pero que del tema datasheet y funcionalidades no se yo.... Veo algo, busco, y cuando veo que es amplificador me queda la duda de si eléctrico o audio... Tampoco se interpretar la información de un datasheet para saber si me vale o no etc....  Aprendí algo por mi cuenta y la mayoría ya olvidado, por eso antes de preguntar primero busco y miro lo que hay, que no tengo ni idea de cómo calcular una bobina amplificador a con núcleo de aire y he leído mucho, pero cuando sepa si dispongo de hilo de cobre para ello lo preguntaré... 
Se que esto no es pedir y que me lo den todo ya hecho así que con lo que hay montaré caja y parlantes y luego se irá mejorando si es posible.... 
Tampoco quiero hacerme pesado ni agobiar a preguntas pero la falta de conocimiento es lo que tiene y si no encuentro nada en San "Gugle" pues me toca preguntar.... 

En fin, intentaré hacer la lista a ver qué hay por ahí.... 😉


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 16, 2018)

venga colega , yo te apoyo pero si requiero que hagais una lista y en base a eso yo te apoyo con facilidad, pero necesito que incluya los ohms de las bocinas los watt que consumen etc, necesitareis placa fenolica perforada y datos de los amplis que teneis para armar y con eso yo podria guiarte, eh seguido este tema desde el principio pero creo que se ah liado un poco mejor empezemos de nuevo colega vale, yo te apoyo apoyame con esa informacion  saludos colega


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 16, 2018)

DownBabylon dijo:


> venga colega , yo te apoyo pero si requiero que hagais una lista y en base a eso yo te apoyo con facilidad, pero necesito que incluya los ohms de las bocinas los watt que consumen etc, los amplis que teneis y con eso yo podria guiarte, eh seguido este tema desde el principio pero creo que se ah liado un poco mejor empezemos de nuevo colega vale, yo te apoyo apoyame con esa informacion  saludos colega


Venga vale hecho! 
Toda la info que tenga te la doy y pasamos a hacer las cosas bien! 

Como dijo Jack el destripador... 
VAMOS POR PARTES! 
🤣


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 16, 2018)

Bueno pues la lista me queda poco para ternimarla @DownBabylon,  de momento te paso unas fotos de las placas del equipo de audio destripado y de unas pcb de 5x7 para hacer las cosas bien y que no me digáis nada 😜
Tengo entre otras cosas unos Lm317 que he pensado que los voy a usar para hacer una/s fuente/s regulada/s o algo similar ya que tengo un par de ATX para reparar y hacerlas para pruebas con salidas fijas y regulables... 
También aparte de las pcb he pillado un par de voltimetros digitales y un par de almohadillas de parlantes de 5" para hacer unos radiadores pasivos,  también tengo un motor grande que he de abrir y ver el hilo que tiene para ver si puedo hacer algo como bobinas por ejemplo... 

Bueno, pongo las fotos...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 16, 2018

Aparte de todo eso también hay unas placas de parlantes de pc que hacían sonar bien los bafles del equipo de 60w y usan parlantes de 1w, una placa de un 5.1 que quiero transformar o reciclar, una docena de 18650 para, alimentación del equipo de 2200mAh seis y las otras seis de 2250mAh...
Y ahora mismo no recuerdo nada más... 
Después termino la lista que aún me faltan unos integrados por mirar....


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 16, 2018)

vale, dejame estudiar tu caso y te digo que se puede hacer saludos colega


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 16, 2018)

Bueno pues por fin he terminado de anotar lo que yo creo que podría ser útil o relacionado con el audio... 
Ahí va el tocho:
PARLANTES:
4X 60W 6 Ohm 2 woffers y 2 Tweeters 
1x 15w 4 Ohm
1x 4w 3 Ohm
2x 1w 4 Ohm
2x ?w 8 Ohm
2x 40/60w 8 Ohm (Tweeters coche) 
2x 5w  4 Ohm

Listado "cucarachas" y transistores/mosfets etc... 

-An7591, TC4051BP,  HA17555, varios 78XX, D2395, D35BA 20 y 60 por si pongo trago pequeño y alimento también con AC, 2SC3505, D10SC6M, BDW94C, D600K, BDX53BFD, TEA2025B, KM4164A, 74LS04DC, TDA8944J, 3x TDA7073A, TZA1025T, TDA7468D, SAA7280P, HEF4053BP, 2x LM833N, TDA8732, TDA1543, 1803DHI, D880, 3x BY229F, K960, P5NA60, D1276A, CIC2871AE, M5218L, D1846B, LD1117AV33, algo donde creo leer o ver "LD50V",  508AF, KA2130A, U10150, S2000N, B1640, LA2000,  MA690, C3795B, IRF9530, BCR8PM, FMX225, SSS4N60B, IRF530, D1069, B950A, BD135, 3N100E, A1157, A1359, TNF819, STRW6753, 7905CT, LA4140, 1N50A, AN7591,  UPC1228H, NJM3865, TC5081AP,  algunos Lm317, BUX85F, FS73M-18, C4572, X2404PI237, KA4558, FA5311, 2x LF353N, IR3N34, IRF110, y HEF4066BP.... 

Eso es lo que creo podría ser útil....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 16, 2018

@DownBabylon , te vas a, aburrir con la lista jajajaja jajajaja.... Muchas gracias por todo compi! 😉


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 16, 2018)

venga para empezar hay que separar los amplificadores para audio de los "normales" , te guias buscando el codigo del componente en google y deberia decir algo asi como este tda8944j:
TDA8944J
2 x 7 W stereo Bridge Tied
Load (BTL) audio amplifier
separas los de audio de los normales y en base a eso los asignas a las bocinas por ejemplo este tda8944j te sirve posiblemente para estas bocinas 2x ?w 8 Ohm ,seria cuestion de verificar los watt que consume o si no es muy chica o muy grande para ese ampli y asi en base a la potencia del amplificador de audio le asignas un parlante que sea compatible en cuanto a watts y ohms del parlante, ya asignados comienzas a ensamblar los amplificadores en forma, pero ten en cuenta que si queres alimentar con pilas el sistema al estar conformado de varios amplificadores todos tienen parametros diferentes tendrias que usar los reguladores que comentas para hacerles la fuente a los que consuman con el mismo voltaje y otra para los que tengan un voltaje de alimentacion diferente respetando tambien el consumo(ampers hora), en google tambien encuentras circuitos para armar en los amplis, en caso de no venir en el datasheet por ejemplo aqui esta este del tda8944j ampli tda8944j


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 17, 2018)

DownBabylon dijo:


> venga para empezar hay que separar los amplificadores para audio de los "normales" , te guias buscando el codigo del componente en google y deberia decir algo asi como este tda8944j:
> TDA8944J
> 2 x 7 W stereo Bridge Tied
> Load (BTL) audio amplifier
> separas los de audio de los normales y en base a eso los asignas a las bocinas por ejemplo este tda8944j te sirve posiblemente para estas bocinas 2x ?w 8 Ohm ,seria cuestion de verificar los watt que consume o si no es muy chica o muy grande para ese ampli y asi en base a la potencia del amplificador de audio le asignas un parlante que sea compatible en cuanto a watts y ohms del parlante, ya asignados comienzas a ensamblar los amplificadores en forma, pero ten en cuenta que si queres alimentar con pilas el sistema al estar conformado de varios amplificadores todos tienen parametros diferentes tendrias que usar los reguladores que comentas para hacerles la fuente a los que consuman con el mismo voltaje y otra para los que tengan un voltaje de alimentacion diferente respetando tambien el consumo(ampers hora), en google tambien encuentras circuitos para armar en los amplis, en caso de no venir en el datasheet por ejemplo aqui esta este del tda8944j ampli tda8944j


OK, el problema es que tlo tenía muy claro a la hora de leer el datasheet y por eso los he apuntado, pero iré mirando a ver qué encuentro y en base a ello los separare....
Gracias y vamos al lío!


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 18, 2018)

Bueno pues como sin un cajón no se puede probar la calidad del sonido y no se puede empezar la casa por el tejado el cajón ya va tomando forma...


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 20, 2018)

Bueno señores, como estoy en tanda de curro voy haciendo poco a poco así que iré poniendo los pasos según los haga... 
Ahora tengo un par de chapas de la caja pegadas entre si para colocar parlantes y demás y hoy me han llegado los dos amortiguadores de los parlantes para hacer los radiadores.... 
Están por caer los pequeños y los voltimetro para las baterías...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2018)

Vas a hacer radiadores pasivos con las suspensiones ?


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vas a hacer radiadores pasivos con las suspensiones ?


Si...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 20, 2018

Aunque las, suspensiones las veo muy finas... No se si reforzará con goma de butilo o goma Eva, y para la membrana había pensado en una chapa de aluminio de 2mm que tengo pero no se si será demasiado peso o poco..... 
¿Cómo lo calculo?... 🤔


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 24, 2018)

Bueno de momento ya va tomando forma....


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 29, 2018)

Bueno pues he estado haciendo unas pruebas con el 5.1 yno me termino de aclarar con los canales de audio chicos.... 
Si conecto los cables del Jack 3.5mm en unos canales me da sonido pero en los otros no y quisiera aprovechar 4 de los 5 al menos para sacarle todo el partido... 
Os dejo unas fotos para que veáis la pcb...


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 16, 2018)

Se que voy lento porque entre trabajo familia y demás no tengo mucho tiempo para trabajar y con el calor es insoportable trabajar en la terraza pero necesito ayuda para aclararme con el integrado del 5.1...

De momento voy haciendo detalles y pruebas y ahora ando con los radiadores pasivos. También he hecho una batería provisional para probar pero tengo un problema, no puedo cargarla por encima de 0.2A con el cargador balanceador, a modo carga normal no balanceada si lo pongo más alto me salta en uno o dos minutos alarma del cargador por error de carga o algo así, como cuando el voltaje es inferior al nominal y avisa.

No se cual puede ser el problema. Lo he pensado y creo que la haré balanceada, así también me valdrá para los aviones y demás rc. Bueno, de momento voy dándole forma a la primera. Fijaos que primero está lijado el borde y liso y en la segunda se aprecia la inclinación del borde para que el acople al amortiguador sea correcto ya que la forma es para copa, no recto....
Ya se va notando la mejora del acople entre placa y amortiguador....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2018)

Los radiadores pasivos deben ser de cartón de quizás 1,5 mm de espesor, no de madera-fibrofacil.

Ecualiza-iguala primero las baterías manualmente , las mides y vas descargando las mas altas con una lamparita.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los radiadores pasivos deben ser de cartón de quizás 1,5 mm de espesor, no de madera-fibrofacil.
> 
> Ecualiza-iguala primero las baterías manualmente , las mides y vas descargando las mas altas con una lamparita.


Los radiadores pasivos no pueden ser de cartón porque tienen bastante peso, de echo tengo unos pequeños y pesan bastante... 
No han de ofrecer similar resistencia a un parlante compensandolos con peso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2018)

Y bué . . .  probá . . . los que yo he visto eran de cartón con un peso similar a un cono de parlante.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 19, 2018)

Precisamente por eso lo sigo, compre dos pequeños y pesan mucho, y por lo que he visto por ahi necesitan peso para moverse bien.... 
Los pequeños pesan mucho, como si la placa fuera hecha de hierro....


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 21, 2018)

Odio la molesta resina del bobinado de los transformadores ! 😢


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 22, 2018)

Bueno pues probando el nuevo ampli de 15wx2 con el TDA7297 los woffers se mueven bien.... 

Ahora andamos en el tema filtros, ya tengo terminada la primera bobina.. 
Os dejo también el circuito que voy a probar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2018)

el radiador no mejora la calidad del sonido
¿como pensas recargar el pack de celdas 18650?
buen proyecto *Nanotronik *


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 23, 2018)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el radiador no mejora la calidad del sonido
> ¿como pensas recargar el pack de celdas 18650?
> buen proyecto *Nanotronik *


Tu crees que el radiador no lo va a mejorar? 
Pues yo no paro de ver equipos con radiador que mejoran los graves una cosa mala... 

Gracias, me he propuesto hacerlo todo de forma totalmente artesanal y creo (y espero) que todo salga bien, no es fácil cuando no conoces el tema pero si falla cambiaré la caja por los dos cajones del equipo hifi original y si no pues haré uno nuevo.... 

Las baterías las voy a cargar con el cargador imax que uso para las Li-Po de los aviones, le colocaré unos conectores hembra a modo de conector balanceador y una de dos, o le hago hueco portabaterias aparte para poder meterla y sacarla o pongo conexión para conectar los dos cables al cargador...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2018)

en verdad  lo estas diciendo ,eso de los radiadores , yo es la primera ves que lo escucho 
si tenes una bateria vieja de celular/tablet le podes sacar el modulo a la bateria y con ellas ya tenes 
para cargar y protector de la celda pila bateria


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 23, 2018)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en verdad  lo estas diciendo ,eso de los radiadores , yo es la primera ves que lo escucho
> si tenes una bateria vieja de celular/tablet le podes sacar el modulo a la bateria y con ellas ya tenes
> para cargar y protector de la celda pila bateria


Ya he comprado unos modulos de protección porque coy a usar 18650 en 3 bloques para dar 12.6v de alimentación, y también las balancearé con cargador balanceador... 
Los radiadores son una gran ventaja en el sonido de bajos, puedes ver un ejemplo en los harman kardon go and play en la red y verás como suenan....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

El radiador pasivo cumple una función similar al del tubo de sintonía en una caja reflex , refuerzan graves , tiene la ventaja de no hacer soplidos de aire y la desventaja de causar algunas anomalías cerca del límite inferior de frecuencias al estar en contrafase. 

Debe tener algo más de diámetro que el woofer y un peso similar al del cono de aquel. Les regulan la sintonía de graves agregándoles peso. Se lo puede sintonizar  media octava por debajo.


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 24, 2018)

Mientras cumpla su función correctamente ya está, yo espero que lo haga pues si se puede usar dos woffers y uno de ellos desconectado a modo de radiador espero que los que estoy haciendo lo hagan... 

Pero sí, son una ventaja y suenan mejor que los sistemas reflex siempre y cuando esté bien hecho el circuito de aire... 
Yo personalmente comparando losxdos sistemas prefiero un radiador a un reflex, nunca me ha gustado la distorsión de soplido, como el radiador para mi gusto personal no hay nada mejor...
Mira ésto @el-rey-julien , es la primera prueba del 7297, al aire suena bien a poco volumen pero metidos en la caja y aumentando el movimiento del aire con más copas sin aumentar el consumo se mejora la calidad en gran medida.... 
Has visto el ejemplo que te mencioné? 
Mi vídeo 





El ejemplo





Si hablamos de un equipo pequeño portátil de tan sólo 100w y en caja de plástico el HK es una gran muestra de la calidad de sonido aumentada por radiadores....


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 24, 2018)

cierto, yo tengo una bocina que tiene 2 parlantes digamos del tipo medio bajo de 2.5 pulgadas y entre estos esta un radiador rectangular ovalado que la verdad que le da mas calidad a los bajos ,se escucha bien para el tamaño que tiene, suerte en tu proyecto colega a diseñar a la perfeccion


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 24, 2018)

Yo compré uno pequeño y al abrirlo por la curiosidad (como todo buen cacharrero) vi que tiene dos miniparlantes de 2" sin apenas amortiguador y un radiador ovalado que al retirarlo pude ver cómo saturan los parlantes con el volumen muy bajito y al ponerlo suenan muy bien... 
El radiador lo compré yo también para, hacer uno más pequeño, es éste :


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 24, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Yo compré uno pequeño y al abrirlo por la curiosidad (como todo buen cacharrero) vi que tiene dos miniparlantes de 2" sin apenas amortiguador y un radiador ovalado que al retirarlo pude ver cómo saturan los parlantes con el volumen muy bajito y al ponerlo suenan muy bien...
> El radiador lo compré yo también para, hacer uno más pequeño, es éste :Ver el archivo adjunto 170106


precisamente el radiador del aparato que comento es ese


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 24, 2018)

Por eso te lo puse, porque sabía que hablábamos del mismo 😂😂😂😂
La verdad es que con dos miniparlantes, una tarjetita bluetooth y una tarjetita con el PAM8403 ya podemos, hacernos lo mismo pero mejor y más barato jajajajajaja


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 24, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Por eso te lo puse, porque sabía que hablábamos del mismo 😂😂😂😂
> La verdad es que con dos miniparlantes, una tarjetita bluetooth y una tarjetita con el PAM8403 ya podemos, hacernos lo mismo pero mejor y más barato jajajajajaja


cierto, solo que yo tuve problema con el PAM8403, ya que comparado con otro que tengo que es de 2w, este suena mas bajo el PAM8403, que el de 2w, eso si, calienta menos


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 24, 2018)

DownBabylon dijo:


> cierto, solo que yo tuve problema con el PAM8403, ya que comparado con otro que tengo que es de 2w, este suena mas bajo el PAM8403, que el de 2w, eso si, calienta menos


Yo compré un pack de 5 por 96cts de euro, si suenan bien me conformo y si son escasos usare dos juntos... 
La idea es que si queda algo escaso usare dos, canal izquierdo de uno y derecho del otro a los medios y para el central o woffer los dos canales restantes, asi saco doble potencia y no pierdo el estéreo....


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 28, 2018)

Bueno pues después de un puente por fiestas del pueblo hoy he probado la bobina de 1.2mH con un electrolítico de 10uF 50v como pone en el esquema que he elegido para hacer el crossover pasivo pero entra mucho medio y alto, he probado con otros condensadores y reduce mucho más la entrada pero ahora tengo una duda... 
Son máximos de 15w y no se qué voltaje elegir ni microfarádios... 
Ha de entrar algo de medios aparte de los graves? Es normal?...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2018)

Agranda la bobina a 3 o 4 mH y el capacitor a 20 o 47


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 28, 2018)

Esa la puse y da graves pero entra también medios como si el ecualizador estuviera abajo del todo, cambiando de condensador sólo no valdrá? 
Y esa la puedo usar para medios o algo?


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 5, 2018)

Bueno pues después de las fiestas del pueblo y hacer cuanto buenamente me han dejado ya falta menos... 
Por supuesto que luego está la decoración claro.... 
Ahí van unas fotillos de la electrónica y también de los radiadores para que veáis cómo va quedando todo...


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 14, 2018)

Bueno pues conexiones eléctricas hechas y probadas... 
No, hay incendio, humos o explosión alguna y encima funciona! 😂😂😂
Ups, me olvidé la foto! 🤣


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 15, 2018)

Bueno pues por fin todo montado para ir haciendo las pruebas de sonido radiadores etc.... 
Tengo un problema que necesito me ayudeis a sooucionar, se oye ruido como de alterna y no se de donde puede venir... 
He bajado volumen a la placa del 5.1 y sigue, he bajado el volumen al bluetooth y sigue y con todo el volumen a cero también sigue el ruido... 

Donde he de poner el filtro y qué tipo de filtro para eliminar eso???


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 25, 2018)

Buenas noches chicos, me estoy volviendo loco.... 
He mirado por todos lados y no soy capaz de eliminar ese dichoso sonido de alterna que suena en el equipo... 
He puesto un electrolítico de 4700uF creo que de 25v o 35v en la salida del puente de diodos y algo ha cambiado pero sigue escuchandose, si pongo al mínimo el subwoofer no se oye... 
Pero no logro dar con el fallo! 
Lo único que se es que si desconecto el módulo bluetooth dejo de oirlo... 
Qué puedo hacer???
El módulo en cuestión es éste :


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 25, 2018)

tal vez el problema esta en el pre del amplificador, o en la salida del modulo, deberas revisar yo haria esa revision conectando unos audifonos a los pre.... no los pongais en los out de potencia que te los quema, y revisando que no haya rebabas, cables a negativo sin conectar, etc.
tambien debe llevar un ceramico de 104(.1 uf)


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 25, 2018)

He usado un pequeño trafo de 220AC 12DC con un puente rectificador grande, mirando he visto que me faltaba el condensador electrolitico y lo he puesto pero cási no hay diferencia.... 

Cuando li probé con un jack de 3,5mm en la entrada no había ningún problema, he sacado la placa botonera del 5.1 pensando que estando tan unidos podría ser el problema pero no.... 

Había pensado en usar otro trafo pero no se si eso lo va a solucionar o no y mi otra duda es si se puede poner algún electrolitico en la salida de audio del módulo bluetooth para filtrar o unir los neutros por si fuera problema de masa.... 😥🤔🤔


DownBabylon dijo:


> tal vez el problema esta en el pre del amplificador, o en la salida del modulo, deberas revisar yo haria esa revision conectando unos audifonos a los pre.... no los pongais en los out de potencia que te los quema, y revisando que no haya rebabas, cables a negativo sin conectar, etc.


Lo probé con parlantes pequeños y daba sonido.... 
Crees que deba repasar soldaduras? 
Es nuevo pero nunca se sabe... 
Quizá use el otro que compré para probar a ver si sale ruido o no...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2018)

Ya me han sucedido cosas parecidas con modulos similares a esos y la conclusion es una sola: son una porqueria y el problema es en el modulo.


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 26, 2018)

Y qué solución hay?...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2018)

Yo no encontre otra que tirarlo a la basura y poner otro.


----------



## Nanotronik (Sep 26, 2018)

"Me gusta"     ➡️"No me gusta" ⬅️

Pues no puede ser... Algo haré con él.... 
Una de dos... O lo pruebo con el otro ampli 2.0 de 15w a ver si me lo hace igual y si no lo cambio aunque tenga que remodelar el equipo entero o pongo el otro de 5v con un 7805 o un trimmer para no tener que disipar calor... 

Que por cierto, la caja la he probado con los dos woffers conectados y bien pero no como yo esperaba, con uno a modo de radiador y mas o menos y con agujero y hecha reflex y lo mismo... 
La distorsión a cierto nivel que no es muy alto puede ser pir la caja o porque el amplificador ya no da para más?... 
Leí o escuché que esa distorsión a alto volumen se podía quitar pero no recuerdo el modo...


----------



## DafunkiDraw (Ene 17, 2020)

Buenas noches o dias .
Tengo un problema solde una tarjeta de una bocina amplificada a un estereo casero solo contaba con una entra de aux hembra asi que le solde a esa hembra una señal de la tarjeta ahora el problema es que se escucha un ruido sssssssssss caundo le pongo modo bluetooth


----------



## ElCuirio (Ene 17, 2020)

Al parecer el problema es de acoplamiento de impedancia ya que la entrada auxiliar es de alta impedancia y la salida del amplificador es de baja impedancia. Te sugiero que hagas el acoplamiento usando un transformador.


----------



## Paparello73 (Abr 29, 2020)

Quiero ver como quedo


----------



## danimallen5 (May 2, 2020)

Hola, hace un tiempo me fabrique un altavoz bluetooth para escuchar musica en el trabajo. Esta montado en una caja de madera con dos altavoces de 4W movidos con un PAM8403, la bateria esta formada por 3 baterias de movil en paralelo de 2200mA cada una. Para cargarla compre un modulo cargador baterias Litio Protección Micro USB TP4056 que funciona realmente bien cargando las baterias sin problemas y con proteccion para que no se descargen aunque la verdad es que nunca las he descargado lo suficiente para ver esa proteccion, puede estar sonando dias y dias...
Hasta aqui sin problemas, el modulo bluetooth es similar a este:

Lleva su propia bateria interna pero muy pequeña, mi intencion era quitar esa pequeña bateria y alimentarlo con las tres baterias mencionadas antes que alimentan el amplificador. es decir, que tanto el modulo bluetooth como el ampli funcionen con la misma bateria. En principio no deberia haber problema, funcionan con baterias de litio de 3.7V pero cual fue mi sorpresa cuando conecto el bluetooth y el ampli a la bateria y no hay forma de escuchar la musica porque hace un ruido insoportable. En cambio si el bluetooth tiene su bateria, y el ampli otra, cada uno la suya, se escucha perfecto. Pero si alimento el bluetooth con la bateria del ampli para asi solo tener que cargar una, ya estamos con el ruido.

Alguien tiene una explicacion de que es lo que puede estar sucediendo? Ahora lo tengo con el bluetooth con una bateria y el ampli con otra..pero no me entra en la cabeza porque no puedo conectarlos juntos y asi no tener que andar cargando cada bateria independientemente.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 2, 2020)

Publica una foto de tu armado aunque sea, te pueden mandar a moderación


----------



## danimallen5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Circuito aislador DC de 5V ?
Hola, hace tiempo comente aqui el tema de alimentar un circuito bluetooth y un pequeño amplificador, ambos, con las mismas baterias. Al hacerlo se produce una interferencia que arruina el montaje y hay que alimentarlos por separado.
He estado buscando la solución de ese problema y al parecer, y tiene sentido, se soluciona con un aislador dc entre el modulo bluetooth y la bateria.

Aisladores DC se venden baratos en china pero para llegar a España y mas como esta el asunto del COVID tardarían un mes y medio en llegar. Encontré este esquema pero hay que alimentarlo entre 8V - 32V, lo he simulado con multisim y proteus y no oscila..


----------



## Technicus (Jun 23, 2020)

Colocar un convertidor DC/DC para "aislar" la alimentación de un circuito que funciona con el mismo voltaje no tiene mucho sentido, además de que representa un consumo adicional de energía, y.... creo .... que no va a solucionar el problema y puede generar otros.

Si el problema se manifiesta solamente cuando ambos circuitos están alimentados por la misma fuente o batería, lo que debes hacer, es filtrar adecuadamente la alimentación de ambos circuitos con una red de condensadores (electrolíticos y cerámicos) y si es necesario incluir un inductor formando un filtro Pi ( Π )  

También es muy importante la adecuada conexión del negativo o común de ambos circuitos. Deben realizare directo al negativo de la batería.

Si subes alguna foto de como están interconectados ambos circuitos tal vez tengamos una mejor idea del problema y darte algún consejo más especifico.
De todos modos espero que estos comentarios te sirvan de algo.


----------



## danimallen5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Por supuesto que me sirven de algo, te estoy muy agradecido de ayudarme. La verdad es que no tengo amplios conocimientos pero el no poder alimentar ambas cosas con la misma batería, siendo que necesitan el mismo voltaje, a mi me parecia increible pero el puñetero ruido ahi estaba. No puedo mandar una foto porque simplemente no estan conectados, tuve que poner una batería para el modulo bluetooth y otra para el amplificador y ando cargando una u otra según lo necesiten.
Buscare información del filtro PI y a ver si consigo quitar el ruido.
El tema del aislador DC lo comentaban en diyaudio y en algún video muy rebuscado en youtube al parecer eliminaba el ruido, por eso lo preguntaba.


----------



## jorger (Jun 23, 2020)

Vengo a aportar algo al hilo. Efectivamente cuando se conectan a la misma fuente de alimentación un módulo BT + Amplificador clase D aparece un ruido de fondo de media frecuencia con armónicos.
Que si bien parece ser aleatorio no lo es, proviene de un bucle de masa, y es el módulo BT el que introduce el ruido.

En mi caso, CSR8635+PAM8403, todo a 3.8V con masa de ambas cosas "casi" directa a la batería, el ruido es muy leve pero en situaciones de silencio absoluto se nota y llega a ser algo molesto si el volumen de lo que reproduces es muy bajo.
En algún momento hice una prueba rápida y sin pensar: conecté un condensador de 1000uF en los pines de alimentación del módulo bluetooth y desapareció casi completamente.
Pero en cuanto pueda viajar a mi ciudad natal, voy a probar con un filtro pasabajos LC... que es una de las ideas más sensatas antes que montar una micro DC-DC auto oscilante sólo para crear alimentación separada..


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 21, 2020)

He montado una fuente DC DC aislada, el circuito funciona pero esta diseñado para alimentarlo con 8V minimo. Simulandolo en multisim funciono alimentandolo con 4V pero al montarlo no consigo sacarle mas de 22mA, aunque en el programa saca 65mA 3,6V, los voltios no son problema porque estoy usando un transformador 1:1 y para aumentar el voltaje solo tendria que añadir algunas vueltas al secundario, el problema son los mA.sd

Alguien puede ayudarme para aumentar la potencia de salida, he estado haciendo modificaciones y no consigo aumentar la potencia, le he cambiado el transistor por un 2sb773 y la resistencia que va conectada al colector la he bajado a 2.2R pero nada..
Dejo el circuito, la simulacion y la bobina que he usado como transformador, agradezco vuestra ayuda de antemano.


----------



## danimallen5 (Ago 3, 2020)

Si a alguien le interesa he conseguido aumentar la corriente de salida del circuito a 100mA alimentandolo con 3.7V y con 5V a la salida. Lo tengo montado en el equipo portatil casero que daba problemas y las interferencias han desaparecido por completo.
Funciona perfectamente. Este es el esquema:


----------



## elwebeador (Sep 8, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Vengo a aportar algo al hilo. Efectivamente cuando se conectan a la misma fuente de alimentación un módulo BT + Amplificador clase D aparece un ruido de fondo de media frecuencia con armónicos.
> Que si bien parece ser aleatorio no lo es, proviene de un bucle de masa, y es el módulo BT el que introduce el ruido.
> 
> En mi caso, CSR8635+PAM8403, todo a 3.8V con masa de ambas cosas "casi" directa a la batería, el ruido es muy leve pero en situaciones de silencio absoluto se nota y llega a ser algo molesto si el volumen de lo que reproduces es muy bajo.
> ...


Interesante, tambien estoy con el mismo problema probare con el condensador de 1000uf a ver que tal


----------



## EugePuigV (Oct 27, 2020)

Hola, espero que tengan un buen día. 
He entrado a este foro porque tengo un problema con mi proyecto y, como yo no sé resolverlo, quería ver si alguien me podía ayudar.
Mi proyecto es, basicamente, un amplificador con una entrada de información (audio), originalmente, vía una ficha Jack, pero que ahora quisiera modificar a Bluetooth.
Con la ficha Jack, el amplificador funcionaba bastante bien, pero al conectar un módulo Bluetooth, este último, se quema. He medido la continuidad entre los parlantes, entre las patas de la entrada de información, y algunas cosas más, y me da como correspondería. Algo curioso que me pasa es que, cuando conecto el módulo Bluetooth sin los parlantes, me anda bien y sin quemarse; pero al conectar los parlantes, se quema enseguida.
Por favor, si tienen alguna idea de qué es lo que me podría estar sucediendo, se los agradecería un montón.
Saludos.


----------



## Sparda236 (Oct 28, 2020)

por casualidad, el amplificador suena distorsionado cuando no conectas nada, o directamente no suena?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 28, 2020

manda foto o nombre del amplificador, sin informacion no puedo ayudarte.....


----------



## elwebeador (Oct 28, 2020)

Manda mas informacion tecnica u fotos de los equipos con esa info que das no se puede ayudar en casi nada


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2020)

Me huele a masas a distintos potenciales.
También podría ser que haya una componente de continua en la señal, en cualquiera de los dos lados y se queme el más débil. Si es eso se solucionaría desacoplado con unos condensadores.


He entendido que la salida de un receptor bluetooth ap2p se conecta a la entrada de un amplificador y se quema el bluetooth. ¿No?

¿O estás conectando el bluetooth a los altavoces por la salida del amplificador? No me queda del todo claro


----------



## EugePuigV (Oct 28, 2020)

Hola, muchísimas gracias por haberme respondido.
El amplificador que he utilizado es un TDA2030 y, como decidí hacerlo estereo, tengo dos de estos en la misma placa.
 No sé si yo lo definiría como "distorsionado" pero cuando conectas los parlantes, sin mandarles información, hacen ruido. Yo siempre pensé que era ruido blanco. Igualmente, este ruido, persiste aún cuando le mando una señal, solo que se escucha si el volumen está al mínimo.
Respondiendo al mensaje de Scooter, sí es como dijiste vos. La salida de un receptor Bluetooth se conecta a la entrada de un amplificador.

Adjunto el esquemático monofásico y el módulo que he utilizado. El circuito lo saqué de la página. Los parlantes que estoy utilizando son de 25 watts 6 Ohms. Igualmente, antes también probé usar otros parlantes de 25watts 8 Ohms pero el problema persistió.









						Construcción de un Amplificador de 30W Súper Económico
					

Aprenda paso a paso como hacer un amplificador estéreo muy económico de 15W por canal, para un total de 30 watts de potencia.




					www.videorockola.com
				




Saludos y gracias nuevamente

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 28, 2020



EugePuigV dijo:


> Hola, muchísimas gracias por haberme respondido.
> El amplificador que he utilizado es un TDA2030 y, como decidí hacerlo estereo, tengo dos de estos en la misma placa.
> No sé si yo lo definiría como "distorsionado" pero cuando conectas los parlantes, sin mandarles información, hacen ruido. Yo siempre pensé que era ruido blanco. Igualmente, este ruido, persiste aún cuando le mando una señal, solo que se escucha si el volumen está al mínimo.
> Respondiendo al mensaje de Scooter, sí es como dijiste vos. La salida de un receptor Bluetooth se conecta a la entrada de un amplificador.
> ...


Disculpen, me olvidé de este dato, el BT -aunque está muy chiquito y no lo puedo diferenciar muy bien- pareciera ser un CV663BM


----------



## Sparda236 (Oct 28, 2020)

mide con el multimetro en DC la entrada, a ver si hay corriente continua ahi, tenia ese problema con un TBA820m que arme, sin nada conectado daba mucho ruido, lo solucione haciendo un filtro RC en la entrada....


----------

